# LED torches...



## MCW (Feb 21, 2010)

A little off topic I'm sure but I know a lot of the guys here also hunt along with using chainsaws.
I'm after a decent hand held LED torch that is bright enough for hunting with out to around 100 yards and can be focussed down to a tight spot - rechargeable or AA batteries only. I don't like AAA batteries as if using alkalines they are very expensive out here. Something along the lines of the Led Lenser P7 type torch is what I've been looking at so far although they use AAA's.
We have a few available out here in Australia but they are pretty expensive.
I'd be prepared to pay up to USD$150.

Any ideas or suggestions are greatly appreciated - include links if you can.

Thanks in advance gents 

Oh and just so it doesn't get moved to the off topic section I might even consider taping it to my head and using it for night time tree felling


----------



## parrisw (Feb 21, 2010)

Pitlamping is illegal around these parts!! LOL LOL.


----------



## MCW (Feb 21, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Pitlamping is illegal around these parts!! LOL LOL.



Is pitlamping hunting with a spotlight? Legal out here 

OK then, lets say I love wildlife and really need a good torch to determine whether the animals I'm observing at 100 yards are healthy or in need of veterinary care


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 21, 2010)

MCW,

My wife has one of these in her Jeep.
http://www.fenixlight.com/viewproduct.asp?id=44

Fenix does a GREAT job for the price. Not exactly the quality of Shurfire lights, but good enough for a non tactical application IMO.

I have a couple P3D's I use for GP and they have been great lights.

Your requirement to be focused down to a pencil beam will be the hurdle with an LED light.

100m Illumination ain't an issue though.

Too bad ya can't get good CR123's.
That would open up options greatly.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## MCW (Feb 21, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> MCW,
> 
> My wife has one of these in her Jeep.
> http://www.fenixlight.com/viewproduct.asp?id=44
> ...



Thanks mate 
I have looked at the Fenix range - good stuff. A pencil beam at 100 yards isn't really important, just need a relatively tight beam (particularly out to about 50 yards) as I will be using it for walk around spotlighting for rabbits. I'm getting sick of hooking up a spotlight to a motorbike battery just to walk out the door of a night to nail a couple of the little buggars


----------



## parrisw (Feb 21, 2010)

MCW said:


> Is pitlamping hunting with a spotlight? Legal out here
> 
> OK then, lets say I love wildlife and really need a good torch to determine whether the animals I'm observing at 100 yards are healthy or in need of veterinary care



yes, ha ha, sounds like fun.


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 21, 2010)

MCW said:


> Thanks mate
> I have looked at the Fenix range - good stuff. A pencil beam at 100 yards isn't really important, just need a relatively tight beam (particularly out to about 50 yards) as I will be using it for walk around spotlighting for rabbits. I'm getting sick of hooking up a spotlight to a motorbike battery just to walk out the door of a night to nail a couple of the little buggars



Gotcha,

Thumping Dassies between beers is a high art form.

The surefire 8NX is another good one.110 Lumens. It's rechargeable, and an incandescent with only 50 min or so of time on the battery. Beat on 'em all ya want though.
I put 8 years of hard duty on mine. Spendy though.

Have you looked at the CREE conversions for Mag Lights?
LOL!!
Talk about cheap!

How about a flashlight mounted on the rifle with a pressure switch?

It dosn't take a whole lot to convert most lights to a pressure pad, and mount them up. Usually the AA lights are about the dia. of an 7/8" air rifle/.22 scope, so a scope ring can be used to mount the light anywhere ya want to screw in a Picatinny/Weaver base.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have the Led Lenser P7 brilliant torch and quality but the P14 should suit Matt. $115 on Ebay.

http://www.ledlenserusa.com/product_info.php?modelNum=8414

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/new-LED-LENS...ping_Hiking_Lamps_Torches?hash=item27af04363b


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 21, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> I have the Led Lenser P7 brilliant torch and quality but the P14 should suit Matt. $115 on Ebay.
> 
> http://www.ledlenserusa.com/product_info.php?modelNum=8414
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/new-LED-LENS...ping_Hiking_Lamps_Torches?hash=item27af04363b



Yep!
That looks like a Killer light!

200Lumens is unreal for the size, but as things progress, I keep getting astonished.

It's a smidge big for a weapons light though...but it isn't like he's clearing rooms in a Motel with it.

I swore off my flashlight addiction as it started, cuz I could go nuts quick and not have anything practical after the first dozen..
Thanks for teasing me back towards that.

Guns and Saws are bad enough!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Feb 21, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Yep!
> That looks like a Killer light!
> 
> 200Lumens is unreal for the size, but as things progress, I keep getting astonished.
> ...



Lol, I can relate to what your saying. I recently went to a hunting show and found it hard to refrain.
There was some really nice "cre's"
Alot of the current lights were putting out more lumens than my P7 but were not up to the Quality of the Led Lenser.


----------



## rxe (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a AAA maglight solitaire with an LED conversion under the barrel of my M2 and a pressure switch on the grip. As a shotgun light it is great - a range of 30 - 40 yards, thin beam, if the bunny is lit up, pull the trigger. 

I also use a 2 - c-cell maglight with a cree conversion if I want more range. This goes out to 70 - 80 yards easily. You can hold this under the fore grip quite easily.

For rifle shooting, I've got a big deben light that clips onto the scope and a lead/acid battery in my pocket. Range of about 150 yards.


----------



## MCW (Feb 21, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> It's a smidge big for a weapons light though...but it isn't like he's clearing rooms in a Motel with it.



I hope I don't start trying to clear Hotel rooms with my Diana 350 Magnum air rifle 
That P14 looks good Al, thanks mate. I think I'll have a crack at that one at this stage. Other options are a light like this but unsure just how well they'd focus down...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/T6-1600L-6x-...ping_Hiking_Lamps_Torches?hash=item3ef89efd8c


----------



## tdi-rick (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL, I had one of those Diana's for a short while back in the 90's Matt, the damned thing was as loud as .22 :jawdrop:

BTW, I went googling ( this thread is prescient, I need a new head lamp, my old Princeton Tec Solo is dying and between it and the Maglites they are keeping me in the poorhouse with batteries) and of course there is a light junkies forum... http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/index.php? 

BTW, Streamlite used to be mentioned in tactical circles in the same breath as SureFire, but not sure if that's still the case. Exxy but well built IIRC.


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 21, 2010)

*Stinger HP Series*

I've got one of these and it is the best light I've seen so far. Runs about $125usd for one with 12vdc and 120vac charger. If anyone from the GTG in North Arkansas chimes in they saw it. 

http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=171


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 21, 2010)

There is a company by the name of Able 2 out of Cassville, Mo that makes flashlights/torches for fire departments. They have a model that is extemely bright, good 100-150 yard light that last up to six hours on a charge. It sells locally for about 70.00, most of the farmers around here own them. It comes with the 110 volt charger and shoulder strap. It is a very bright light, several coon hunters I know use them, you could easily shine a roo or rabbit at a 100 yards. A very durable and tough light, we've got a couple, one must be 15 years old, haven't found anything anything comparable for the money for use in a rural area.


----------



## caotropheus (Feb 21, 2010)

MCW, I suggest you take a look at this site before you decide on your flashlight. Lots of technical reviews


http://www.flashlightreviews.com/


----------



## WesternSaw (Feb 21, 2010)

*Flashlights*

What about Pelican flashlights.Are they still around and are they any good?
Lawrence


----------



## husky362 (Feb 21, 2010)

*do they pass the drop test*

another vote for streamlight stinger rechargeable and bright. it gets warm will say they are damn tough ive bought two of them gave one to my bil and he has wore the black off from the abuse and only replaced a lense and a bulb once and it gets droped all the time from under trucks.... ive used cheap leds and after a few drops they seem to have to be jiggeled to get working


----------



## Slamm (Feb 21, 2010)

I second any referrals for Fenix lights. They are simply the best for the money, and typically they are better than lights costing twice as much.

They are all I will own.

Sam


----------



## ironman_gq (Feb 21, 2010)

I have the Streamlight Strion. Its super bright and very light. I have the xenon version but they do make it in an LED. they are rechargable and are extremely durable.
http://www.streamlight.com/product/class.aspx?cid=1
If you find em online your likely to get a lot better price than from a distributor


----------



## tdi-rick (Feb 21, 2010)

Fella's, the only problem with buying rechargeables from the US for us is that our single phase supply voltage is 240V 50Hz, so a step down tranny would need to be purchased too, adding to the expense.


----------



## GrantC (Feb 21, 2010)

THE place to ask this question:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=45

It is to flashlights what AS is to chainsaw nuts.

-=[ Grant ]=-


----------



## tdi-rick (Feb 21, 2010)

GrantC said:


> THE place to ask this question:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=45
> 
> ...



Already posted


----------



## MCW (Feb 21, 2010)

tdi-rick said:


> Fella's, the only problem with buying rechargeables from the US for us is that our single phase supply voltage is 240V 50Hz, so a step down tranny would need to be purchased too, adding to the expense.



I've already got a step down transformer mate as I bought a couple of 18v Li-Ion Hitachi drills from the US for half the price they are here


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Feb 21, 2010)

Heres a few options for ya, This dorcy is very nice for the price. Brighter and longer lasting then a mag charger or stinger or a older tk11.
Cheap and rechargable. http://www.dorcy.com/products.aspx?p=414299 If your like me you expect and want more for your dollar, I have spent to much money on lights but this is by far the best and brightest i have found for the buck so far. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30683 Add a charger or two and some extra batts and your good to go. Out the door with a light 5 times brighter then a mag charger for half the price.


----------



## MCW (Feb 23, 2010)

Back again gents. Thanks for all the links. I spent hours reading them 
What I have done for the time being is buy a couple of lights off eBay for a bargain plus some Li-Ion rechargeables. The plan is that if these lights don't do what I want they'll be good birthday presents for my brother and dad!
The torches I ended up getting are linked below. IF they aren't good enough I'll grab that Led Lenser P14 that Rick linked to. Thanks for all the input 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270517302408

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250581975760&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:FR:1123

And the batteries...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270529778010



tdi-rick said:


> LOL, I had one of those Diana's for a short while back in the 90's Matt, the damned thing was as loud as .22 :jawdrop:



Yeah Rick. My 350 Magnum is in .177 and I've had to run heavy slugs in it to stop it cracking the sound barrier. I ran some of those really light 6.1gn steel tipped Prometheus pellets through it and they cracked 1280fps through the chronograph. I now use the 9.3gn RWS Supermag pellets. Haven't checked their speed but they don't crack the sound barrier. The biggest problem I have is the mongrel won't shoot for sh*t with a scope on it (proper air rifle scope with Sportsmatch mounts). Another couple of guys I know sold/traded their 350 Magnums with the same problem. I've gone back to open sights and it shoots OK. I don't think the barrel mechanism locks consistantly enough to make a scope worthwhile - at least on my gun. Bit disappointing on a German made air rifle that cost nearly AUD$800 ten years ago


----------



## DANOAM (Feb 23, 2010)

Not to hijack the thread or anything. This may be of interest to some of you for a light to carry with you. I picked up a couple of Streamlight Stylus Pro's. I keep it clipped onto my left pants pocket (knife is clipped onto the right) They were only about 18-20.00 and have a good output for a 2 AAA light for when a little light comes in handy.

http://yourcornerstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3113_3370_3400&products_id=14727


----------

